# Proxy Servers, trying to get passed web block



## t3h_s01j4

So im aware there are proxy sites that you can go to and it will let you get passed web sense etc.. basically a web filter.. but every time I go to one of those sites "proxy and anonymous web" is blocked.. do you know of any proxy sites that shouldnt show up on a block?

thanks


----------



## computer_pet

Well once you find one the chances are they will block that site once they find out what it is using. Try http://blocked.1.vg
Or just make one yourself


----------



## t3h_s01j4

computer_pet said:


> Well once you find one the chances are they will block that site once they find out what it is using. Try http://blocked.1.vg
> Or just make one yourself


annnd how does one go about doing that? PHP?


----------



## knight_47

mine isn't blocked at my school  www.knight47.com/proxy


----------



## computer_pet

knight_47 said:


> mine isn't blocked at my school  www.knight47.com/proxy


What script do you use? Would be interested to know


----------



## MMJ

http://bcable.net/project.php?surrogafier


----------



## knight_47

MMJ said:


> http://bcable.net/project.php?surrogafier


Yeah that's it.


----------



## pcnerd1

http://www.proxy-demon.com
or
http://www.proxybomb.net


----------



## t3h_s01j4

yeah see our filters like to block the word "PROXY" so that wouldnt even begin to work.


----------



## dvk01

If you are trying to get around school restrictions we will not help so thread closed


----------

